# 6 months, help me stop worrying!



## pancaeks (Sep 13, 2021)

Here hoping for blind reassurance but would really appreciate any recommendations in diet!


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

Looks just like my current dog at 6 months. His ears both stood for good at a little over 9 months of age. Some just take longer than others.

As for food, what are you feeding now?

Is he purebred, and what are the spots on his front legs?


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

What are your concerns?
Ears? Stop worrying
Body condition?
Coat?


----------



## pancaeks (Sep 13, 2021)

Pawsed said:


> Looks just like my current dog at 6 months. His ears both stood for good at a little over 9 months of age. Some just take longer than others.
> 
> As for food, what are you feeding now?
> 
> Is he purebred, and what are the spots on his front legs?


Royal cabin maxi puppy kibble is what we are currently feeding him. He gets extras of various fruit, cheese and yoghurt everyday to mix it up. 

He's a purebred working line iirc... The spots are just treats we were using for 'wait' training 😂


----------



## pancaeks (Sep 13, 2021)

WNGD said:


> What are your concerns?
> Ears? Stop worrying
> Body condition?
> Coat?


Oh I didn't even mention what I was worried about, silly of me! I'm worried about his ears! I know at least two of his littermates ears are up. Meanwhile one of his is floppy at the tip and the other one is just a nun.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

Thanks for answering my questions. I had no idea what those spots were ! 

I think he's doing fine and he's a lovely dog. Give him plenty to chew on and be patient. 

Please don't compare him to other dogs. Every dog is different and an individual. Ears seem to have a life of their own and there are no rules or deadlines for them to stand. But not standing is rare, so everything is in his favor.


----------



## pancaeks (Sep 13, 2021)

Pawsed said:


> Thanks for answering my questions. I had no idea what those spots were !
> 
> I think he's doing fine and he's a lovely dog. Give him plenty to chew on and be patient.
> 
> Please don't compare him to other dogs. Every dog is different and an individual. Ears seem to have a life of their own and there are no rules or deadlines for them to stand. But not standing is rare, so everything is in his favor.


Yeah I know I probably didn't even need to ask here and I shouldn't compare but I think I'm becoming a helicopter mum or something!

Thanks for the reassurance! While I have you, would you happen to know of anything I can add to make his coat/skin nice and luscious? I think I read some stuff about coconut or fish oil... I already give him a teaspoon of coconut oil a day though so maybe I'm good on that front?


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I feed my dog a can of sardine in oil once or twice a week.


----------



## the.siegel (Mar 15, 2020)

Please change his diet, Royal Canine is equivalent to Taco Bell’s.


give him a high value puppy kibble, ie Orijen Large Puppy
half a cup of cow or goat kefir in the morning
1-2 knuckle bones for his chewing and teeth, if he’s done with teething, which I guess he is
get some organic Esther-C supplement, it really helps with ears
no other human snacks like cheese (why??)


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Pawsed said:


> Looks just like my current dog at 6 months. His ears both stood for good at a little over 9 months of age. Some just take longer than others.
> 
> As for food, what are you feeding now?
> 
> Is he purebred, and what are the spots on his front legs?


It looks like the spots are kibble. Look at the first picture, no spots.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

No way! That's a very rare black, spotted Shepherd there! Worth way more when the spots are so even! LOL!


----------



## draza.mihajlovic.ccc (10 mo ago)

does it really matter if his ears are up? if your child had huge ears would it matter? why do people care so much about looks? his perfectly fine my GSD's Did this for a while sometimes all ears down sometimes one up one down. they control their ears, and most that do this stop later on. from my experience.


----------



## draza.mihajlovic.ccc (10 mo ago)

tim_s_adams said:


> No way! That's a very rare black, spotted Shepherd there! Worth way more when the spots are so even! LOL!


Worth more why because of spots cosmetic? DOG's worth is in the breeding and DNA GENES not its fur color.. i feel only fools pay more money due to DOT's or patterns.. THE DOGS WORTH IS THE QUALITY OF IT"S BREEDING HEALTH AND DNA. what good is his rare fur color if his LINE IS not good?


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

draza.mihajlovic.ccc said:


> Worth more why because of spots cosmetic? DOG's worth is in the breeding and DNA GENES not its fur color.. i feel only fools pay more money due to DOT's or patterns.. THE DOGS WORTH IS THE QUALITY OF IT"S BREEDING HEALTH AND DNA. what good is his rare fur color if his LINE IS not good?


Did you look at the pic? They are joking and talking about the three evenly spaced pieces of kibble on the front legs of an all black dog


----------



## pancaeks (Sep 13, 2021)

I don't think anyone cares but he's at 11 months and ears are not up. I decided to not do anything and stop caring, he looks cute with it down and it sometimes distracts me from how much of an ******* he is.

He has however upgraded from having spots to having white blobs so there's that.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

It adds character! I think he’s adorable


----------



## SimonsMom (8 mo ago)

I too think he is adorable! Our black GSD only just had his second ear stand up. I rather liked the one floppy ear. Simon is just 6 months.


----------

